
JavaScript’s new #private class fields - taylorbuley
https://medium.com/the-thinkmill/javascripts-new-private-class-fields-93106e37647a
======
neilsimp1
TypeScript already has `public` and `private` keywords. I wonder how they'll
implement this if it makes it into ECMAScript.

